# My dream Oberon cover: Knossos dolphins. =)



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

While anxiously awaiting my Hokusai Wave Kindle cover (it shipped today! Woo-hoo!), I put together a mock-up of a product that I'd love to see sold by Oberon: a journal/Kindle cover based on the ancient Knossos dolphin fresco in Crete, seen here. I don't expect it to become a reality -- Oberon's Becca said that wildlife items offered in the past, including those featuring whales and dolphins, were eventually removed due to lack of interest -- but I had fun making it, anyway. 

I would _really_ love to see it in the peacock blue color that Oberon is coming out with later this year, but I couldn't quite replicate the gorgeous glowing hue seen in the photo of Patrizia's cover; I'm not too great at Photoshop. Also, this is an image of a journal, not a Kindle cover, since I wanted to show the sand dollar charm used as a closure.

Still, I hope you get the idea!


























Ah, a girl can dream...


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I think it's beautiful! I think animal designs would be a great thing.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you!    I'd love to see more animal designs made available, too, and the existing ones offered as Kindle covers; there are several journals that I'd like to see in Kindle cover form (one of the horse designs or the wolf would be perfect for my mom), but, if they don't sell as well, I can't blame Oberon for going with something more popular.

If I had the estimated five or ten grand to pay for fifty to one hundred Kindle covers, I'd totally do a custom order.  =)


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh, it's lovely! Your design would make such a beautiful cover, I'd definitely buy one. Not that I truly NEED another Oberon, mind you, but if I saw this design, I'd just have to make an exception!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Aww, thanks, Christina! Now, if I can only get a few (dozen) more people to say that, maybe Oberon will make it!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

I would buy it as a journal in a heart beat, that is really lovely!


----------



## MonaSW (Nov 16, 2008)

Nicely done! I love it, and I don't usually care for cutesy dolphin stuff.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, MAGreen and MonaSW!

I don't usually care for cutesy dolphin stuff either -- working with dolphins, as I used to, gives you an especially low tolerance for it! -- which is one reason that I chose the Knossos piece for this journal/Kindle cover design: it was painted c. 1500 B.C., and I don't think they did "cutesy" back then.    The Knossos fresco has a classic feel to it that I think would fit in well with Oberon's other designs; I could see it next to The Three Graces or Standing Horse, for instance, with no problem.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

That is beautiful!! You are very talented!
  Wonder how many of us really have a dream Oberon somewhere in the back of our minds?


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Why, thank you, klrodrigues! I just have a lot of free time.  

As for other people's "dream Oberons," I know at least a couple of folks here on the boards had expressed an interest in some kind of solar system design, especially with the new peacock blue color coming out later this year. I think that'd be really neat-looking as a wrap-around Kindle cover/journal.

...Now, if you'll excuse me, I just received my Hokusai Wave cover in the mail, and I'm going to go drool over it.    SQUEE!


----------



## kdawna (Feb 16, 2009)

That is amazing.... how do you do that? I love the blue and the dolphins, could you make some of them jumping up out of the water?
  Kdawna


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you, Kdawna!    To make the pictures, I superimposed the Knossos dolphins image over a photo of an Oberon journal in Photoshop and adjusted the layer so the dolphins, the fish, and the sea urchins were translucent, allowing the texture of the leather to show through. Unfortunately, I can't make the dolphins jumping out of the water, since the original painting shows them underwater; I'm not quite good enough at photomanipulation to pull that off.


----------



## EllenR (Mar 31, 2009)

Tell Oberon I would also buy one in a heartbeat! That is an outstanding idea as well as picture.

EllenR


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thank you very much, EllenR!    I'm tempted to send this link to Oberon -- they already have the concept art, so this would just show them that people are interested -- but I don't want to be pesky!


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You should send it. It would look great with some linear B as a border.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Awesome idea, Rasputina! What could the border read, though? Maybe the ancient Greek equivalent of "So long, and thanks for all the fish"?  

I was playing around in Photoshop the other day and created versions of this cover in multiple colors offered by Oberon... I should post those here, too. I think it looks especially nice in saddle!


----------

